# Ideas garage shop space benches heat and lighting



## MarkM (Aug 30, 2017)

Trying to get to a full rounded shop with more equipment to buy.  I am turning a garage into a shop.  Just recieved my lathe and made a few benches so I thought it might be a good thread to pass on some ideas about what we have done and what we hope to do in our somewhat limited space in our home garage.
The three benches actually was one bench and had to make some space and try to figure a way to be functional knowing there is at least a mill and a bandsaw on the horizon.  The benches arent done there functional now.  Need tops on them some shelves and some granite for a layout area.  I plan on using fire rated curtains along the truck and also to separate the grinders and welder from the machine tools.
The garage itself is fully insulated but needs some more added and walls to be painted and a drop door at the top of the stairs to keep heat in the lower level.  It s a bit cluttered right now having just recieved my lathe.  I plan on adding a 220 heater plus a toe kick heater on the bigger bench close to the floor facing the lathe.   It could take awhile to complete but thought it might be fun to pass ideas around while I work on things.  I have to admit it isn t going to happen over night.  Just too busy with many projects on the go.  Moving forward is all I am concerned about.  Here are a few pics.  Its a bit messy for now but happy the way the benches worked out


----------



## RandyM (Aug 30, 2017)

MarkM said:


> I apologize to the forum and moderators.  For some reason I ended up posting this thread twice.  For some reason when I added the pictures my ipad froze and had to edit to add the pictures and ended up posting twice. Could someone tell me how to erase the first thread without the pictures.



No harm done. I got it all cleaned up.

Looks like the shop is coming along very nicely. Nice Job!


----------



## MarkM (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you Randy!  I am on holidays now but when I get back I have to wire the lathe up.  Dig a 140 foot trench for 220 power from the house then a vfd for the lathe.  It doesn t take long to eat up funds.  Probably everyones biggest challenge to keep things in perspective and not use that credit card.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Aug 30, 2017)

You can't have too many lights or too many electric outlets.  Most of my lights are still fluorescent all incandescent bulbs have been replaced with LED.   My ceilings and walls are "V groove" pine.   The pine was a local product that I was able to purchase at a very good price. The pine is varnished.  The pine is nice because you can screw stuff in anywhere.  Over time (10 years) the pine has gotten significantly darker, while attractive looking it has made the space darker.  Someday (in reality probably never) I will paint the ceiling white to lighten everything up.


----------



## MarkM (Aug 30, 2017)

Clueless newb. I have to say it was hard to type your avatar name and then I grinned realizing all in good nature.  I see your not far from me at all.  I have really thought about the use of wood around the shop to help combat condensation with our winters and being close to the ocean.  Never thought about the fading of the wood.  Pretty much set on the farenheight 5000 220 heater with just drawing 26 amps at full load and a 110 toe kick heater.  Would really love to put a wood stove in  but I think insurance would be too much of a hassle.  Any thoughts on heat out there.  Going with a 60 amp breaker.  Since I can only run one machine at a time it shouldn t be a problem.  I wonder if there is anything I could do with the concrete floor. Something to stand on and get off that cold concrete in the winter.
I am not quite sure what I will use for tops on the benches.  I want a smooth seamless top.  Something other than metal. The bench grinder top comes off so I can go in the house if need be to use the Tormek with its wet stone.  Will have to store the wheels inside to keep,them from freezing and cracking.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Aug 30, 2017)

My shop is a 24'x24' 2 car garage with 2x4 walls so only 3 1/2" fiberglass insulation in the walls..  I have about R32 in the ceiling (3 1/2 + 6 1/2) the heater is a 45K BTU propane heater which is a bit expensive to run but keeps it toasty warm.  I also have a couple of electric box heaters that I typically use just to knock the chill out in the spring and fall.  I don't heat the shop when I'm not using it.   I have some floor mats where I stand (lathe, table saw, work bench)  they are cheap from Harbor Freight, not great but ok.   I also have runner of cheap carpet about 6ft long out to the door to try to minimize tracking swarf into the house.   

One nice thing about the concrete slab floor is it stays cool during the summer.


----------



## fixit (Aug 31, 2017)

I haven't tried this but it looks interesting for lighting
http://www.instructables.com/id/Inexpensive-Garage-Lights-From-LED-Strips

fixit


----------



## eeler1 (Aug 31, 2017)

nice start, but I see a huge problem there;  You are parking a vehicle in your shop!!!  Consuming valuable space that could be used for more tools and machinery.

Agree with other comments, I put six banks of 4' LED's across the garage.  Adequate, but if I were to do it again, I'd put in one more bank.  They don't put out much heat and don't use much electricity.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 1, 2017)

I don t have much choice with the vehicle.  Building an expedition vehicle and won t be complete for a few more years and hasn t seen any weather as well for a few years.  It will be a work truck after a six month trip once I am set up to do mobile line boring to get out to the sites.  It s a mess right now.  Once the clutter is gone the grinders will be going under the stairs and figure I have atleast enough room for a mill and a horizontal/vertical bandsaw and possibly a surface grinder where the press is now once it s cleaned up.  Ya it will be tight but plan on adding caster wheels on what I can.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 19, 2017)

Another pc. Of the puzzle done.  Cable and panel in the garage and vfd on the way.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Sep 23, 2017)

Yep, second the comment about adding mucho power outlets and lighting.  I added 220v and 220 3phase service to my detached shop several years ago, and have outgrown the original electric outlets I installed THREE times now. I need to go around again, installing a few more -critical- circuits and outlets.  You mentioned welders and grinders. You might need both 20 amp and 60 amp 220 single phase circuits for these. Naturally,with separate wall sockets.  And of course 3 phase. So,with 120 for hand tools, you will have probably at least four distinct circuits around various places in your shop.  I mark every 220 outlet with the amperage with a permanent marker, just to sort out which is which.

My mistake was thinking my work stations would be fixed in one location. I underestimated. So have needed to go add more 3P, 60 amp220v and 20 amp 220v - mostly adjacent to my original work areas, cause I added more machinery over time. Also moved equipment around when I discovered a better workflow.

BTW.  An oversized master panel for the shop is money well spent.  The extra slots for circuit breakers will likely come in handy some day - probably sooner than you might imagine!

Good luck!
Glenn


----------



## MarkM (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes power is a concern.  I have a fair bit of 120 outlets through the garage and will be adding another complet panel for 220 on the other side with a 60 amp circuit a 20 amp and also a 30 amp.  I ll be able to run the equipment as long as I think about things as I am a one man shop.  Winter with the 220 heater  drawing 26amps at max plus the welder will be my most draw at once with a small kick toe 110 heater close to the floor facing the lathe.  I do plan to cnc a rong fu rf 31 down the rd so I will have to consider what is run at the time.  I just hope my girfriend doesn t want to do any laundry at the same time as the house only has 100 amps.  Over time the lights will be converted over to leds.  Ready to get wired up now with the panel 6 gauge cable and vfd sitting on the bench and thanks Glenn!


----------



## MarkM (Oct 1, 2017)

I did say it wasn t going happen overnight.  Seems like ther just isn't enough time.  Trying to get more insulation and a vapour barrier behind all the walls.  It was -2 celcius sat. Morning.  Came across the previous owners 120v wiring route and didn t like it so an easy pull the fiber board down and have at it turned into a project to re route.  Still need to finish it up on that wall.  Finally got my 220 to the garage and panel in and the trench over the drive back in with the lawn still to go.  Didn t wire up the vfd as I am still not up to speed with the Yaskawa v1000 and  need to run some lines from the panel for a 240v heater and the  Vfd.  I was very pleased with panel and tek cable being a cdn. Product.  Worth the extra coin!


----------



## crazypj (Oct 1, 2017)

One thing I've found very useful over the years is to have narrow workbench, around 18" deep along most of one wall. Unless your doing carpentry a wide bench ends up as a catch all for all kinds of things (plus it's further to reach for stuff 'running away') Unless your very well disciplined, you end up with part projects getting pushed to back of bench while the 'hunnydew' stuff or 'quick fix' gets worked on


----------



## richl (Oct 2, 2017)

Hey Mark,  I've been redoing much of my shop recently, but it's also been à slow 30 year project. Lots of natural lighting, I installed 4 windows on one wall that was about 45' long, 54" wide, 36" tall. They really help to bring in light, and heat that wall has lots of southern exposure.
I am also working with 60 amps in the garage, for heat I may use a wood stove and a propane heater. The propane heater to keep the shop temp 55 degrees all day and night, and the wood stove for when I'm out there.
I had also installed skylites a couple decades back, cheapo units but they don't leak, 20" wide 48" long. They really bring in heat during the winter, and lots of natural light. One of the best things I've ever done.
Led lights, can't live without them, low energy usage, but lots of light. I bought 4 units 4' long to supplement the fluorescent units, but liked them so much I changed the bulbs in the fluorescent to leds also
Benches and storage are my next are to tackle after I get the exterior of the shop finished. I still need to insulate the 6" walls and sheet rock the inside. I purchased 3 roll around cabinets last sumer to go with the 3 full height cabinets I already have. I am thinking like crazy pj's said, 24" wide counter space wherever practice around the perimeter of the shop. One of the tops is going to be 9' long, 2 or possibly 3 roll around cabinets underneath. This fits between the 13x40 enco lathe and the 14x40 pm lathe. I am trying to maintain a good section of clear floor in the center of the shop for working.
Lots of stuff, lots more 2, slowly moving out one Bay full of woodworking equipment to give me more space to work and set up cabinets. I have a 3 Bay shop, not as much room as it sounds around 900 soft. 
Looking to also take advantage of having some outdoor storage, in covered racks, I need to get some of the wood and metal out of the shop area.

Hth
Rich


----------



## richl (Oct 2, 2017)

As far as wall coverings, this is what I am thinking, my shop has been dreary aging pine studs, dark forever, I want bright now, easy to clean. Sheet rock over insulation, bottom 3 feet, either vinyl bead board, or a pretty finished texture 4 11 plywood painted white, above that to ceiling frp glued to the wall. If it gets oil, grease, dirt on it, easy wipe off cleanup. I'm tired of looking at dark and dirty, I want the shop to look good for a change!!!


----------



## MarkM (Oct 2, 2017)

Rich I was all set to use a wood stove.  Even to the point of lugging two chords of wood up stairs in the loft but insurance is the killer.  Called around and as soon as a wood stove was mentioned the tone changed.  I never gave it another thought.  A good 240v heater up in the cealing and a small heater under the bench facing the lathe is what I ll be doing.


----------



## NoobCanuk (Nov 18, 2017)

Hey Mark.  I love reading your posts, especially being a fellow canuks.  Noticed you on a different post telling about your new lathe.  GRATZ.  I'm seriously drooling. Lol.  Love the machines you got so far and how things are going for you.  Every little step is one step closer to your own fully stocked business.
     I was curious on your garage panel for power.  Out here in SK I started an electrical apprenticeship ages ago and my boss told us we had to mount panels on a pc of 3/4" plywood.  I don't know if that was code at the time or just to make it easier to staple wires down going in and out of the panel.  I don't want to be the critic but just thought I'd ask as every province is different.  

Keep up the amazing work though bud.  Man I am seriously envious of your progress in such a short amount of time.


----------



## richl (Nov 18, 2017)

Hey Mark,  my shop is not finished by a long shot, but this is what is looks like now. It took a lot of work because most of the walls were so badly rotted they were rebuilt from the ground up. 6" studs,  and r19 insulation, xp blue board drywall, and white Frp plastic laminate. 4' double bulb led lights. It's very bright and clean looking now.




Looking to add propane heat next week, make it nice and toasty warm for the winter.

I see things are getting closers for you, I really hope this adventure of yours takes off big!!


----------



## Hukshawn (Nov 18, 2017)

MarkM said:


> View attachment 242386
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That #6 teck cable was definitely the more expensive route. You could gone with 1 1/4" conduit and 1/0 aluminum cables for the same price. And the aluminum would have given you more headroom in that 60amps with no loss over the distance. 
Food for thought.
I wish I had a detached garage. Then I wouldn't get complaints that I'm vibrating the whole house.


----------



## Hukshawn (Nov 18, 2017)

MarkM said:


> View attachment 242386
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That #6 teck cable was definitely the more expensive route. You could gone with 1 1/4" conduit and 1/0 aluminum cables for the same price. And the aluminum would have given you more headroom in that 60amps with no loss over the distance. 
Food for thought.
I wish I had a detached garage. Then I wouldn't get complaints that I'm vibrating the whole house.


----------



## MarkM (Nov 18, 2017)

Hello all!  Been awhile but still plugging away and making progress.  Insulated and vapour barriered some more walls and ceilings.  Added a great 6000/3000 watt heater with a thermostat and have my vfd wired in with it s branch circuit disconnect with it s 60 amp j fuses then to the motor.  Just the control inputs left with the vfd.  All over kill with all being done with teck cable and three phase wiring  even the disconnect is full industrial and three phase though I only needed single phase to the vfd and heater.  I Don t know where I ll be and may need the three phase with more machines at a later date so I thought shell out some more money now rather than have to buy new down the road.  Thought about this for a few years and am only doing it once.  So everything is hopefully for life.
Rich your shop looks great.  It s alot of work but just keep the nose to the grindstone.  Noobcanuck the panel is screwed to some studs through some half inch fiber board.  I don t really know about the panel and code here but New Brunswick is way behind the rest of the country with anything and did tell the electrician make sure it all meets code.  Not too worried if it isnt I just want to make some chips.
Heres a few pics and some of the lathe finally having its cosmoline cleaned off and one of the ribbing under the one peace stand.  The stand is one of the features I love about the lathe.  So far no metal chips found on cleanup just a tight compound that needs to be taken apart and cleaned properly before I move it any more. Can t wait finally have a proper electrician to help with the control inputs.  Taught at the local college and now is the go to guy at the Nuclear plant down the road.  Our schedules will meet a week from today so hopefully I ll be runing in a week.


----------



## Hukshawn (Nov 18, 2017)

Also, you won't trip that 100a main in the house with just usage. You could run every single electrical item in the house and shop and not trio the breaker. The main 100a is rated for 20,000a RMS, where regular breakers are only rated for 10,000 which is why they pop with over draw. 
You could have run 100a to the garage without a problem.


----------



## MarkM (Nov 18, 2017)

Didn want the conduit and aluminum.  Wanted copper and the teck cable for its durability and the fact it deals with moisture way better.  Forklifts down at the port drive right over them and I ll be digging it all up and taking everything with me.  On the east coast condensation is a huge concern.  I don t think you can beat teck cable for what I want.


----------



## brino (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I just picked up a couple of these:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=44590&cat=1,43456,43465,44590
(to replace a similar unit that is >20 years old with shot contacts for the heater)
I had been trying to get one for _years_ but they usually sell out quick in the fall when it starts getting cold.

Not great for light, but the heater is fantastic. That is, if you have a small spot you want to heat.
I have one pointed at the front edge of the welding bench, and will mount the other on the ceiling pointed to the front of the other bench.

There's nothing like picking up a hammer, ratchet or wrench from the bench and having it warm in your hand.
Also standing in the warm spot (even for a just few minutes) makes doing jobs more pleasant.
They will not heat a giant space, but for spot heating nothing beats it.

-brino


----------



## NoobCanuk (Sep 17, 2018)

I was looking at some older posts and remembered this one.  Was curious how your lathe is doing MarkM?  It sure looked awesome in the earlier pics.  Curious how it has treated you and how it looks now?  Anyways wishing you the best and love seeing updated pics of how the machine looks after a bit of use.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 18, 2018)

Hey guys I have been meaning to revive this thread.  I had to put a roof on and take all the panels down and re insulate as I had drips coming through my light sockets.  We had over seven inchs of rain one day and high winds and a few more inches.  So it exhausted my funds or I should say put me further in debt and took most of my time dealing with the insulation.
Noobcanuck the lathe has been great.  Way over my budget but glad I pushed out on the lathe.  Accurate and parts well which is a good indication of a machines rigidity.  When I got it the trucking company put the face plate under one corner on the skid and took some time to get it level. Six months of coaxing to get the twist out.   I added a bench for my grinders but again not finished.  
Added a mill drill. Yes a round column but very happy with it.  Got the power down feed and the extended column which gives me 26 inchs between the table and spindle.  Very pleased with it and I Can put out decent work that is accurate.   Spent some time machining the crappy vise that came with the machine.  Good for a quick and dirty vise.  It s square and accurate now.
Went with  8 guage tek three phase tech cable for a bigger welder down the rd. And enough length to reach anywhere in the shop.  Done with welding plugs.  The heater is also done with three phase cable. Never know where I ll be and may go to a rotary phase one day with more machines.
I have done a few things to the shop but it s mostly been getting back to where I was with the rain damage.  I ll be more active with this thread.  The drywall was cut eight inches from the bottom and replaced to deal with the water.  Here are some pics.


----------



## alloy (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm going to use a min split in my shop for heating and cooling..  I bought my house in June and have no heat or cooling in the shop.  I just completed a power upgrade so I have 200 amps in the shop and 200 for the house. Today my Mr Cool 36k DYI install mini split arrived.  I've never used a mini split before and have a thread on where to place the inside air handler.  I looked at other ways to heat and cool the shop and this seemed to be the best and most efficient way to both heat and cool. This unit is a completely self install unit and has really good reviews on it.

After I get it installed I'll post on it.  I'd like to start working on it this weekend, but my pesky customers sent me a bunch of parts to machine.  Don't they know I have a new toy to play with??

https://iwae.com/shop/36k-btu-16-se...t-pump-split-system-wall-mounted-ha11723.html


----------



## MarkM (Jan 27, 2019)

Good day all. Time to check back into this thread. Made some progress. Put the tool box in the corner by the stairs and moved my main bench eighteen inches towards the stairs.  Reinforced the bench and added shelving and a place for collets drills chucks and tailstocks.  Added a welding cart giving access to a small but rugged bench for my vise and such.
Always looking for ways to make it warmer on the cheap as the shop seems to take it all. Tool my casing from my tech cable and ran it along the door frame and some foam on the door for a good seal.
Added some welding blankets hanging from the ceiLing to the floor to cycle the heat in my area. Has made a huge difference both in bringing my area up to temp and  keeping my own little cacoon warm.
I want to be able to weld and grind and not expose machinery to dust and also to be safe so i cut my machinery off by adding a third blanket and reroute the one behind the bench.  Managed to keep some lighting as well.  Acces to my welder under the stairs is direct and no fussing.  I have to consider fumes dust and such in a small area.  I ll give them the respect and wear a respirator until I can mangage the dust but its safe and It s safe and I don t have to worry about my lathe or mill.  Plan to build a welding slash assembly table on casters.  Hers some pics and also of my Toyota on the other side.
The work with the insulation has paid off huge.  Even when it is -20 celsius i can be very comfortable.  Shut the heat off and return the next morning and the shop still hovering at zero celsius.  Now with the fire blankets not long at all bfore the chill,is gone.


----------



## MarkM (Feb 25, 2019)

Managed to add some bracing to the back of my main bench.  I can actually use a hacksaw now and not have items fall off the bench.  Added a lower corner shelf for my lathe steady folllow rests and enough room for my faceplate and four jaw.  It frees up the spot where my faceplate is.  Room for more toys for the mill.
Finally mounted my clamp down kit on the wall behind the mill.  I needed a spot to place my vise handles amd not have to look for them on the bench in a mess.  I Also made a small shelf for when I am working on the mill.  I needed a place to put my micrometer drill and such and not have them fall on the floor or get damaged . Left the back part open for my 8 inch beam Caliper or longer tooling like reamers.  This was given to me starting my apprentiship from my mentor and it is the one I will use when precision is needed.  I have two other calipers.  Mitutoyo  digital and dial and I still go to the beam caliper when it gets serious.  I am getting to be one of those older fellas I guess.
Mynnext project is to build a mobile welding / assembly table.  It hase to be narrow with some fold out features to give a better work envelope.  Any thoughts or pics of something similar.
When I started this thread I was hoping people would chime in on some of there unique ways to improve there garage shop situation.  So please feel free.


----------



## richl (Mar 17, 2019)

Ok, I'll bite. How have I improved my garage/shop area. I had a 3 day give away of tools and stuff to clear room in one bay for present projects. 
Sold off a 10" delta/Rockwell cabinet saw, 13" planar, 8" jointer, a couple mig welders, old fixtures and tooling.

Good to see you still plugging thru mark. Winter is nearing an end here. Been cleaning up the shop, organizing things, clearing the property, mending fences and getting ready to pour some concrete for a slab for a shed designed to offload tools and equipment from the shop space.

Think windows and skylines mark. Best thing I did to the shop. To much lite is never bad!


----------



## MarkM (Apr 3, 2019)

Good day all! Time to chime in again with some progress.  I Decided to go and have a look this time doing fluids on the lathe for no particular reason just having it a year and half thinking if there was an issue i d see and if not covers won t be coming off again unless needed.  Thinking I could get a gasket but no, they don't use a gasket anymore so I had to use a sealant and being up here in Canada in the winter I had to keep the shop warm for a few days for the casting to get up to temp. so I figured I d take advantage and get some painting done as it would save me the sanding of the grime since the wood was still recent.  Added a corner shelf as well
Used a flat grey which looks good with the Eisen (tremclad) and a Varnish for the wood.  A product alot of fisherman use out here chosen for it s durability.  Forms a hard Resin base if you let it cure between coats.  Had it on my grinder table over a year and doing knives I use an aluminum Oxide paste and general grime from the shop could be left on for weeks.  Wipe it off and looks almost like the days you were done.   I like wood for my climate but must be dry.  I think it helps draw the moisture out of the steel and also in winter metal holds that cold IMO.  Two coats of paint and four of the Varnish.
I also added a light.  What a deal!  One thing I needed was some light on the other side of my spindles.  Works a treat.  For sure! Will definetly help checking those bores and setup on the mill.  It s an indoor outdoor splashproof and dustproof so,it says on the box.  Motion sensor remote and all.  Knowing me I ll probably just use the plug in the wall.
Wanted to get my fluids under the bench to help make room where my welder sits for a machine I want to make for the sharpening side of things.  
Would love some windows and think it s about time to think about a proper secure door or maybe a double door for some wiggle room. Here are some pics.


----------

